# Married an SAS Girl



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

Last Friday, Fizzywater and I got married in Las Vegas 8) No pressure like a traditional wedding, really cheap, and still fun :yes

When I first joined SAS several years ago, I never anticipated that something like this might happen. I was very depressed... but I never lost hope. I did everything I could to improve myself and meet new people. SAS people are especially fun to hang out with because we understand each other. Fizzywater stood out because of her bravery and independent spirit, allowing her to navigate the social anxiety challenges better than most... and now we're a team :love

I'm writing this to let everyone know that if you make a long term effort to make life better, you'll succeed 

-Ryan


----------



## earplosion (May 21, 2007)

Congratulations, both of you!


----------



## art ardvark (Nov 27, 2009)

It makes me so happy to hear that Kardax, despite not knowing you or fizzywater, congratulations.


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

That's wonderful!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! :clap


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

:yay Félicitations!!!! :hb


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

now that's what I'm talking about...

congradulations...


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

That is a wonderful story. Thank you for posting it. Congratulations on finding your mate! And many happy years to come. :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's kind of a shock....it's been a while since I have seen you on here. 

First, Frogamigo/Caedmon and now you! Pretty impressive month .

Congratulations! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Thats awesome!. Congrats to you both


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

CONGRATS!! :yay


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Congratulations, how exciting! A Vegas wedding kinda sounds like fun.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

Congrats! Vegas sounds like a great place to get married!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

wow fantastic. Grats to you both!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I love hearing stories like this. Congratulations, I'm sure you two will have a great life together. 

Your matching avatars are awesomely cute, btw.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

shadowmask said:


> I love hearing stories like this. Congratulations, I'm sure you two will have a great life together.


:yes Congrats!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow, very inspiring!!! Congratulations and hope you both live happily ever after


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

what a great story! Many years of happiness to you both.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

haha nice one! maybe there should be a SAS dating section, who knows how many potential relationships there could be between people on here if moves where made


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I also got married at a Vegas Chapel and I wouldnt have had it any other way. Congrats to you both.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

How lovely! Congratulations


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

Wally and Eva!! Ha ha! Nice. Congratulations.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Congratulations!!! :boogie :clap  :yay 
By the way your matching avatars are adorable! :yes


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

Thats is awesome. Congratulations.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

omg that's amazing, Congratulations


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

OH my gosh! Cograts!!! What great news...it's amazing what can be accomplished online.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

congrats :clap


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Oh wow... soooo cool!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

congratulations!


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

That is absolutely wonderful! Congratulations to both of you. :clap


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

Congratulations! I happen to be in a particularly good mood right now and my usual jealousy of those with parters has been replaced with a sensation of very good will. I demand wedding picks, also baby ones once you get around to it...

Unfortunately I only know two other people on this forum who live close by and both of them are male. I dont suppose anyone is up for a tran-Irish Sea or trans-Atlantic relationship? :lol


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats, I've found that to be really uplifting for some reason.  Will there be pics ?


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

congratulations guys!! I am happy for you both


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)

Reading this made me warm inside and very happy, it gives me hope that I will like someone someday and actually fall in love with her and marry her and have a happy family. 

Good luck to you guys, I wish you a great blessed life filled with happiness and love.

Can we ask for a picture?


----------



## Yverinrey (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats! I'm very happy for you two


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

that's great, hope you guys have a long fulfilling marriage!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

That's nice to hear you two connected. I wish you guys the best


----------



## grrungis (Oct 17, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

whoa, that's such a lovely story.  thank you for sharing. congrats to both of you!


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

That's an amazing story, I'm very happy for both of you. Gives me some hope as well.

Best wishes, and congratulations.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

U hit the jackpot man,

congrats!


----------



## mathman (Jan 20, 2009)

Congrats. I wish the best of luck for you two.


----------



## jellybelly (May 10, 2009)

Congrats to you both!


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Awww, congrats to the both of you. I wish you all the best. 
Love hearing stories like this.


----------



## stars (Nov 20, 2009)

awww congrats on the wedding:wife


----------



## steve p. (Dec 3, 2008)

Kardax said:


> Last Friday, Fizzywater and I got married in Las Vegas 8) No pressure like a traditional wedding, really cheap, and still fun :yes
> 
> When I first joined SAS several years ago, I never anticipated that something like this might happen. I was very depressed... but I never lost hope. I did everything I could to improve myself and meet new people. SAS people are especially fun to hang out with because we understand each other. Fizzywater stood out because of her bravery and independent spirit, allowing her to navigate the social anxiety challenges better than most... and now we're a team :love
> 
> ...


Congrats! That's fantastic and very heartwarming, I'm glad you guys found eachother 

When I was suffering from anxiety problems, the more people I told about my struggles the more people opened up and disclosed to me their own anxiety problems - most of whom are successful and seemingly very confident people who you never would suspect have such problems.

We're all human and it's great when the barriers are torn down like this, congrats to you guys!


----------



## Nintendo (Nov 17, 2009)

Congratulations. I wish you both the best.


----------



## Mello (Oct 1, 2009)

Cool, congratulations :banana:hb
Love the Wall-E movie too.


----------



## Lovesick Loner (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations. That's wonderful. What would you have said if someone told you you you'd meet your wife on an online Social Anxiety forum. LOL. Almost seems contradictory, huh?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Awesome! Congrats :yay

I want a Vegas wedding now lol. My family will probably hate my guts but it seems like a lot of fun.


----------



## homer (Nov 23, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Sugababie4 (Jan 6, 2009)

nork123 said:


> haha nice one! maybe there should be a SAS dating section, who knows how many potential relationships there could be between people on here if moves where made


Great idea...and to the OP, congrats! It's lovely to hear inspiring stories like these...


----------

